# Mod Mast Metallic application



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Hey everybody,

I've read the older posts regarding MM Metallic application and wanted to put it out there that everytime I have applied it, I have only used either a 4" or 6" mini roller (3/8 mohair I think..) in a cross-hatched technique and have had great success/feedback. 
The final look gives a subtle burnished look and there is no issue with lines. No retarder necessary...two coats for sure with opaque colors over dead flat prep..















The pics are pics of pics...same house done years ago..
The other techniques/ application are valid, but I feel this falls into why PT is so cool.

Happy St. Me Day 😁😇


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

...


----------

